# Hapi Studio Shoot



## Bugsfire (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Here are some studio shoot we took of Hapi. We are in the midst of choosing which one to take, so ignore the watermarks.  

May be all of you can help by casting which one u guys like!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are all great!!  but if I had to choose, I like the 2nd, 3rd and last the best! (but honestly they are all great!!)


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I like them all too!! But I have to say, I like the second one and the one where you two are kissing Hapi, the best!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the first and the last one particularly - everyone looks so Happy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great photo shoot, hard to pick, love them all, you are all very photogenic!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the second one, and the last one...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

2, 6, and 8 are my faves, but they are all really great! What a cute family you have


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my lst choice: #6


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the first one,the second one,and the last one.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Simply love the 2nd one!! You guys rock either way!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like Hapi expression best in the second one and the last one.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

First, second and last.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the 2nd, and last one. You all look so happy.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shots. My choice 2 and 6


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I also vote for the second and the last. Great pics!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

They're all wonderful, but I think I like 6 & 8 the best!


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pictures. I like them all.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Third to last


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a happy Hapi!!! Great pictures. I'd have a hard time chosing just one.


----------

